# Vikings-Eagles game postponed



## thelucky1

Vikings-Eagles game postponed until Tuesday at 8 pm ET due to extreme weather in Philadelphia


----------



## Avder

So is there going to be a game today moved to the prime time slot, or is it just going to be left empty?


----------



## tonyd79

"Avder" said:


> So is there going to be a game today moved to the prime time slot, or is it just going to be left empty?


Why would you think they'd move another game?


----------



## thelucky1

From Greg Aiello NFL - Due to public safety concerns and uncertainty of snow emergency in Philly tonight, Vikings-Eagles game has been postponed til Tuesday night.


----------



## tonyd79

"thelucky1" said:


> From Greg Aiello NFL - Due to public safety concerns and uncertainty of snow emergency in Philly tonight, Vikings-Eagles game has been postponed til Tuesday night.


Ooh. Up to 8 inches of snow. Poor babies. NFL turning into wimp league.


----------



## MysteryMan

thelucky1 said:


> Vikings-Eagles game postponed until Tuesday at 8 pm ET due to extreme weather in Philadelphia


We now have a kinder, gentle NFL. I miss the old days when weather was rarely a factor. Anyone remember "The Ice Bowl" or "The Fog Bowl"?


----------



## sigma1914

It's about the safety of the fans, not babying the players.


> "We are really worried about after the game -- if all those people are buried in the snow in their cars in the parking lots around South Philly, that could be a big problem for hours and hours," said one city official who asked not to be identified.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=5956740


----------



## MysteryMan

sigma1914 said:


> It's about the safety of the fans, not babying the players.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=5956740


Back in the day the fans rolled with the punches.


----------



## fluffybear

Avder said:


> So is there going to be a game today moved to the prime time slot, or is it just going to be left empty?


In short, NBC will probably air some reruns or a movie tonight and will carry the game in primetime on Tuesday.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

thelucky1 said:


> Vikings-Eagles game postponed until Tuesday at 8 pm ET due to extreme weather in Philadelphia


Will make up date be on NBC (all areas)?

NBC local area only?

NBC local area only + NFL ST?


----------



## thelucky1

Tuesday night's game will be broadcast nationally by NBC.


----------



## fluffybear

sigma1914 said:


> It's about the safety of the fans, not babying the players.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=5956740


And these folks have never seen or driven in snow before? If the NFL wants to be a bunch of wussies and claim they concerned about their fans safety (and the snow) maybe they should end their season before Thanksgiving or only hold games in warm climate areas during the month of December.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Statement as of 11:27 AM EST on December 26, 2010

... Winter Storm Warning remains in effect until 1 PM EST Monday... 

A Winter Storm Warning remains in effect until 1 PM EST Monday. 

* Precipitation type: snow.

* Accumulations: eight to twelve inches.

* Timing: now occurring and ending by noon Monday. The greatest intensity will be from this afternoon into tonight.

* Impacts: travel will become hazardous due to significant accumulations of snow. Blowing and drifting snow is expected with greatly reduced visibilities at times. Travel is strongly discouraged. 

* Winds: northerly winds increasing to 20 to 30 mph with gusts to around 40 mph expected. 

Precautionary/preparedness actions... 

A Winter Storm Warning means significant amounts of snow... sleet... and ice are expected or occurring. Strong winds are also possible. This will make travel very hazardous or impossible.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Essentially, if the game was played at it's original time, it was no problem. Two weeks ago, NBC moved the game to a prime slot. Thus, the headache.


----------



## thelucky1

NBC was uncertain what it would broadcast Sunday night in place of the game, although a spokesman said the regular Football Night in America would be on the air from 7 p.m.-8:30 p.m. ET.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball

NBC could just put "Minute to Win it" and "Biggest Loser" on tonight, since it was supposed to be shown on Tuesday, and the NFL game on Tuesday. Basically just swap the program dates.


----------



## fluffybear

Crystal Pepsi Ball said:


> NBC could just put "Minute to Win it" and "Biggest Loser" on tonight, since it was supposed to be shown on Tuesday, and the NFL game on Tuesday. Basically just swap the program dates.


The question comes in then, are those new programs on Tuesday night or reruns? If they are new then I suspect they might have an issue with the producers. Preempting a new show is one thing but swapping out the night with another for one week without any kind of notice or promos is another.

My guess is we can look forward to a couple of reruns of Law & Order:SVU


----------



## sigma1914

fluffybear said:


> And these folks have never seen or driven in snow before? If the NFL wants to be a bunch of wussies and claim they concerned about their fans safety (and the snow) maybe they should end their season before Thanksgiving or only hold games in warm climate areas during the month of December.


Snow is one thing, blizzards are a bit different.


----------



## fireponcoal

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/1948_NFL_Championship_Game?wasRedirected=true

The game (also known as the Philly Blizzard) was played at Philadelphia's Shibe Park on December 19, 1948 during a significant snowstorm. Bert Bell, commissioner of the NFL had considered postponing the game but the players for both teams wanted to play the game. The attendance for the game was 36,309. The teams played a scoreless game until early in the fourth quarter when, after Chicago had fumbled in their own end of the field, the Eagles recovered the fumble that set up Steve Van Buren's five yard touchdown at 1:05 into the fourth quarter.


----------



## KAL

Very disappointed, but I understand where they're coming from.


----------



## fluffybear

According to a friend who works for a NBC affiliate, NBC will air a 90 minute repeat of Minute to Win it from 8:30 to 10 EST and a repeat of Law & Order:SVU from 10 to 11 EST


----------



## tonyd79

sigma1914 said:


> It's about the safety of the fans, not babying the players.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=5956740


Yeah, cause 5 inches of snow makes such a problem.

Actually, the mayor said it was up to the NFL. They were ready no matter what they decided.


----------



## dirwuf

The real question is why they're moving it to Tuesday as opposed to Monday...

Can it be because they don't want NBC's telecast to compete with Monday Night Football on ESPN?


----------



## Unknown

tonyd79 said:


> Yeah, cause 5 inches of snow makes such a problem.
> 
> Actually, the mayor said it was up to the NFL. They were ready no matter what they decided.


They suppose to have over 12 inches of snow in Philly today. they have blizzard warning for that area. part of the philly area could see up to 20 inches of snow.


----------



## fluffybear

sigma1914 said:


> Snow is one thing, blizzards are a bit different.


I'm sorry, you buy a ticket to go to a football game in Philadelphia in December you better be prepared for whatever the weather dishes out.

I don't think this is the first time in the NFL's history, teams have played in this type of forecasted condition.


----------



## sigma1914

fluffybear said:


> I'm sorry, you buy a ticket to go to a football game in Philadelphia in December you better be prepared for whatever the weather dishes out.
> 
> I don't think this is the first time in the NFL's history, teams have played in this type of forecasted condition.


I agree.


----------



## Lord Vader

fluffybear said:


> According to a friend who works for a NBC affiliate, NBC will air a 90 minute repeat of Minute to Win it from 8:30 to 10 EST and a repeat of Law & Order:SVU from 10 to 11 EST


I hope it's not that holiday episode from last week where I had to stomach the two love birds Josh and what's-her-name get engaged, because blonde hottie chick was blond stud Josh's "love of his life," whom he loved "more than life itself."

Gag me with a spoon! :barf:

I wanted to watch the show, not some pretty couple go ga-ga over each other.


----------



## adkinsjm

fluffybear said:


> I'm sorry, you buy a ticket to go to a football game in Philadelphia in December you better be prepared for whatever the weather dishes out.
> 
> I don't think this is the first time in the NFL's history, teams have played in this type of forecasted condition.


If people die because they're trying to get to a game in a blizzard, the NFL looks bad, no matter the circumstances. Over in the UK and Ireland, they are calling off soccer and rugby matches because of less snow and temps in the 20s.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

It's now 1440, and I have 0.25" of snow here 30 miles from the stadium. They cancelled the game for THIS?


----------



## sigma1914

wilbur_the_goose said:


> It's now 1440, and I have 0.25" of snow here 30 miles from the stadium. They cancelled the game for THIS?


Give us an update at 2300 when it really matters.


----------



## Sysyphus

sigma1914 said:


> I agree.


Not cancelling the game would have been insanity... forecast is that by game time it will be snowing at 2" per hour, temperatures in the low twenties with 20mph+ winds making the windchill down into single digits.

More than six inches of snow will fall during the game... to have 50,000+ people trying to dig their cars out of the parking lot around midnight in those conditions would be an absolute nightmare.


----------



## sigma1914

Sysyphus said:


> Not cancelling the game would have been insanity... forecast is that by game time it will be snowing at 2" per hour, temperatures in the low twenties with 20mph+ winds making the windchill down into single digits.
> 
> More than six inches of snow will fall during the game... to have 50,000+ people trying to dig their cars out of the parking lot around midnight in those conditions would be an absolute nightmare.


I agree with this, too. :lol:

I see both sides of the issue. On one hand, I say man up, play, & it's the risk you take. On the other hand, I think it's a recipe for disaster with the blizzard snowing in 50,000+ people.


----------



## thelucky1

NBC monitors in the production truck giving multiple angles of the snow in Philly.


----------



## fluffybear

adkinsjm said:


> If people die because they're trying to get to a game in a blizzard, the NFL looks bad, no matter the circumstances.


I don't believe anybody is being forced to go to the game! Maybe the NFL should take the same approach as other outdoor sports (Baseball & NASCAR for example). Start the game on time and if it gets to a point where it becomes a 'real' danger, stop the game and finish it later.

I'm sorry but I bet some poor soul has died this morning coming from Target and all those after Christmas specials. I don't see people whining about Target needing to shut down..


----------



## la24philly

I live in philadelphia. this storm predicted earlier in the week had it going out to sea philly was suppose to get nothing big.

However the storm changed directions and now philly is threaten with a blizzard. Snow totaling between 12-24 inches and winds 45-50 gusts at night very dangerous

I never have seen a football game ppd due to snow and philly like any other Northeast cold city always has played in snow.

The big reason of the PPD is coming from mayor nutter. The city of philadelphia and penndot wasn't turely prepared with workers needed and what is needed to ensure the south philly area would be plowed. It was xmas eve and xmas days alot of workers were with their families. As of now all workers are getting 400 + trucks ready 

60,000+ fans cars, emergancy equipment would get in the way of the plow trucks. it will make the plow trucks jobs easy with no cars in south philly.

The storm will be at its heaviest during the game and after. The fear of people after the game being trapped for hours in their cars, digging it out and the traffic congestion around that area would be hell.

I know south philly better than anyone it takes almost hours to get out of the parking lot when its a clear day.

Moving this game to tuesday was good move and bad move.

good, we get a football game on tuesday, bad eagles will have to play 3 games in 13 days if they dont get the 2 seed.


----------



## sigma1914

fluffybear said:


> ...
> 
> I'm sorry but I bet some poor soul has died this morning coming from Target and all those after Christmas specials. I don't see people whining about Target needing to shut down..


Target doesn't have 50,000 people in a parking/stadium area where all those cars are stagnant for 4-5 hours as a blizzard blows in and traps them.


----------



## fluffybear

sigma1914 said:


> Target doesn't have 50,000 people in a parking/stadium area where all those cars are stagnant for 4-5 hours as a blizzard blows in and traps them.


Again, no one forced those 50,000 people to go to the game!


----------



## sigma1914

fluffybear said:


> Again, no one forced those 50,000 people to go to the game!


Yes, but it was a bad comparison.

Are you arguing to argue or do you not see the other side of this?


----------



## la24philly

60,000 + paying customers keep that in mind. people have paid hundreds / thousands. booked hotel, air, bus, limo and they have the right to be able to see thsi game.

Today's blizzard threatens saftey to those people. PPD the game was the right move.

personally i would have liked to have seen the game in the snow but I have no problem with people's saftey.


----------



## fluffybear

sigma1914 said:


> Are you arguing to argue or do you not see the other side of this?


I see all sides of the argument but also believe the NFL has been playing games in the snow and blizzard conditions for years and never seem to have had a problem so why do it now?

As I said before, you buy a ticket to game in December in Philadelphia then you better be prepared. Maybe the real reason for this delay is not the weather but the fact that Eagles and NFL are worried about no one being in the stands..


----------



## Mike Bertelson

fluffybear said:


> I see all sides of the argument but also believe the NFL has been playing games in the snow and blizzard conditions for years and never seem to have had a problem so why do it now?
> 
> As I said before, you buy a ticket to game in December in Philadelphia then you better be prepared. Maybe the real reason for this delay is not the weather but the fact that Eagles and NFL are worried about no one being in the stands..


I doubt they're worried about how full the stands are. The tickets are already sold out so it really doesn't matter to them.

BTW, Since this is a sports programming thread and not a DirecTV programming thread, I'm moving this to the Sports Programming and Events forum.

Mike


----------



## fluffybear

la24philly said:


> 60,000 + paying customers keep that in mind. people have paid hundreds / thousands. booked hotel, air, bus, limo and they have the right to be able to see thsi game.


You bet they do! However, since Football is suppose to be an all-weather sport then the NFL should have no issue with playing it when it was scheduled.

Appears to me the big winner in this delay is going to be the Philadelphia economy. After all those people who have booked hotels, etc. now have to extend their stay.


----------



## Lord Vader

adkinsjm said:


> If people die because they're trying to get to a game in a blizzard, the NFL looks bad, no matter the circumstances. Over in the UK and Ireland, they are calling off soccer and rugby matches because of less snow and temps in the 20s.


That's simply because they're not used to snow there in the first place. To them, a couple inches shuts down everything.


----------



## Lord Vader

50,000 Philadelphians trapped in their cars or freezing to death isn't exactly a bad thing. !Devil_lol


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Anyone posting in this thread have a ticket to the game?

If you have a ticket, and are in Philly... then you have a stake in this and can certainly complain about not getting to see the game and being willing to risk your safety to do so.

For the rest (including me) who aren't anywhere near Philly or don't have a ticket to the game... chill out. We get to watch it Tuesday instead of Sunday.


----------



## la24philly

I noticed alot of tickets being put on sale at craigslist. people can't change theire travel plans. Most fans are expected to travel home including viking fans.

I was able to get a 150 dollar ticket for 60 bucks.


----------



## la24philly

an update depending where people live some places as of 5pm have between 2 and 12 inches of snow.

shelbyville Delaware right now has the lead at 10.8

NBC 10 the news just came on. they say they had to move it to tuesday because espn has the broadcast rights to monday night.

for the first time since 1946 a NFL game on tuesday.

the vikings went to south philly to genos to get a cheesesteak.

alot of the players including eagles txting in sayin this is bleeping BS we want to play.

plus eagles will have a very short week they play dallas on sunday my guess is with final reg season game they could play backups.

if they play the starters they are looking at 3 NFL games in 13 days


----------



## zimm7778

You know it's a message board when people are arguing over whether erring on the side of caution with the thousands of fans who have PAID to watch a game is something worth griping over.


----------



## thelucky1

"SNF Mixer" said:


> Someone suggested we air "Heidi" tonight.


That's funny!


----------



## gomezma1

The fans should of car pooled and there would be less traffic. Just being sarcastic. The nfl should re-think about having the super bowl in cold weather stadiums.


----------



## Jimmy 440

The NJT *& GSP are nightmares.Travelling to PHL from the coastal areas in NJ is next to impossible.There are white out conditions practically everywhere.Kudos for them making fan safety # 1 It's only a game.


----------



## Lord Vader

gomezma1 said:


> The fans should of car pooled and there would be less traffic. Just being sarcastic. The nfl should re-think about having the super bowl in cold weather stadiums.


Indeed. I would KILL to see that recently-awarded-to-NY Super Bowl have a major snowstorm threaten it! Could you believe that? A major nor'easter like today's barrels toward NY/NJ just as the single greatest sporting event of the year is about to take place. I would love to see the look on the faces of the NLF brass who decided it'd be a good idea to award the Super Bowl to a city that plays outside. In February.

!rolling


----------



## fluffybear

Lord Vader said:


> Indeed. I would KILL to see that recently-awarded-to-NY Super Bowl have a major snowstorm threaten it! Could you believe that? A major nor'easter like today's barrels toward NY/NJ just as the single greatest sporting event of the year is about to take place. I would love to see the look on the faces of the NLF brass who decided it'd be a good idea to award the Super Bowl to a city that plays outside. In February.
> 
> !rolling


:icon_lol:

I wonder if the NFL would have the gonads to try and postpone that game?


----------



## Carl Spock

Has NBC announced next week's game yet? It hadn't been determined by yesterday. I hope it's the Packers/Bears game at Lambeau. I can guarantee you that game would not be cancelled for snow, no matter how much. It just wouldn't happen.


----------



## la24philly

there is no sunday night football or monday night football. nbc won't be doing any games till playoffs begin after the eagles game.

16 games all on sunday for final reg season week.

13 games begin at 1p 3 at 415


----------



## sigma1914

la24philly said:


> there is no sunday night football or monday night football. nbc won't be doing any games till playoffs begin after the eagles game.
> 
> 16 games all on sunday for final reg season week.
> 
> 13 games begin at 1p 3 at 415


Incorrect...Week 17, NBC can pick any game they wish for Sunday night.

http://www.nfl.com/schedules/tv/flexible


> In Week 17, in order to ensure a Sunday night game with playoff implications, the decision to move the start time may be made on six days notice.


----------



## dogs31

NFL announced that the Vikings season ending game will be played at Na'vi stadium which is on the planet of Pandora. IN response, the Vikings head coach said that the players would be happy to play on Pandora because it doesn't snow on that planet. Brett Farve, the quarterback said that he couldn't wait to meet Na'vi women while on Pandora. Jake Sulley, representative of Na'vi stadium said it it is a pleasure to have the NFL come to their planet. Hey, the only thing that could prevent this game from being played is Quaditch blowing up the stadium for RDA.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

gomezma1 said:


> The nfl should re-think about having the super bowl in cold weather stadiums.


And start building stadiums with roofs on them. Oh wait.....


----------



## la24philly

i wonder why they havent announced it yet. NFL.com still has the games on at 1 and 4


----------



## Laxguy

TheRatPatrol said:


> And start building stadiums with roofs on them. Oh wait.....


Play all games after the Winter Solstice in Desert States!

Or start the season in July or August, and mandate a finish by Dec. 15... likely to happen real soon, now, huh? :nono2:


----------



## jazzyd971fm

Carl Spock said:


> Has NBC announced next week's game yet?


From NFL & Peter King's twitter feed, next Sunday's game is St. Louis at Seattle. Winner takes NFC West title.


----------



## Lord Vader

Correct. Bears @ Packers has been moved from noon to 3:15, while the Seattle-St. Louis game is the night game.


----------



## Rosco

Yes, it will be a real nail biter, will it be a .500 team or a sub .500 team representing the NFC west : ). There were a total of 5 games moved to the 4:15 time slot. Colts, Texans, Redskins, Packers, and Eagles games were selected to be moved.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Just to prove the silliness of the current system (which I've ranted about before)... I'm rooting for Seattle, so that a 7-9 division winner will make the playoffs, while possibly as many as two 10-6 teams in other divisions will be left sitting at home.

It's possible for the Saints, Giants, Buccaneers, and Packers to all be 10-6 and only 2 of them will get in.

However you might feel about any of those teams... it's hard to argue that an 8-8 or 7-9 team deserves to be in the playoffs AND host a first-round game while 10-6 teams are sitting at home.


----------



## Laxguy

Stewart Vernon said:


> Just to prove the silliness of the current system (which I've ranted about before)... I'm rooting for Seattle, so that a 7-9 division winner will make the playoffs, while possibly as many as two 10-6 teams in other divisions will be left sitting at home.
> 
> It's possible for the Saints, Giants, Buccaneers, and Packers to all be 10-6 and only 2 of them will get in.
> 
> However you might feel about any of those teams... it's hard to argue that an 8-8 or 7-9 team deserves to be in the playoffs AND host a first-round game while 10-6 teams are sitting at home.


Don't disagree with you at all, and I was almost relieved that my gasping Niners will not be in the playoffs; it'd be embarrassing. Just read that Singletary is gone as of sometime this evening.

But I am wondering if the league system, the pathetic NFL West in point, is not done to maximize revenues.....


----------



## rayik

I live in the area. The problem was the storm was going to (and did) dump snow during the game time. People who parked their cars and went to the game would have returned to the lot with 4"-5" snow. There is no way the snow could be removed from the lots when they are full of cars. It would have been a mess trying to leave.

It's not about wusses. From the fans' persepective, it's the practicality of getting too and from a stadium when quantities of snow are accumulating.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Laxguy said:


> Don't disagree with you at all, and I was almost relieved that my gasping Niners will not be in the playoffs; it'd be embarrassing. Just read that Singletary is gone as of sometime this evening.
> 
> But I am wondering if the league system, the pathetic NFL West in point, is not done to maximize revenues.....


I was sorry to hear about Singletary. I still think he will be a good coach (maybe he already was)... the 49ers have been broken for a while now. I was a big fan back in the Montana/Young years... but at some point they broke the mold and no one coach is going to be able to fix that in a couple of years.

Meanwhile... I am sure in part the division thing is to appease fans, and thus make money, by assuring one team in each division gets in.

My problem is really with having four 4-team divisions in each side of the league.

Back when there were 30 teams, they had 3 divisions of 5 each... and that had some problems BUT at least the division winners had decent records.

It's far too easy now in a 4-team division to have a division that just isn't any good, but one team has to go in the playoffs.

I won't cry for the 10-6 team that gets left out... because all teams do have a chance if they are good enough to win their way in during the season... but having a team like either Seattle or St Louis in the playoffs hosting a game this year really is weird. It isn't a reward for a good season.

I don't know what exactly to do to fix it though.

Meanwhile we get Monday and Tuesday night football this week...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

rayik said:


> I live in the area. The problem was the storm was going to (and did) dump snow during the game time. People who parked their cars and went to the game would have returned to the lot with 4"-5" snow. There is no way the snow could be removed from the lots when they are full of cars. It would have been a mess trying to leave.
> 
> It's not about wusses. It's the practicality of getting too and from a stadium when quantities of snow are accumulating.


That's pretty much what I said yesterday. They could have had 50,000+ people in the stadium after the game that could not leave when the game was over... and it might have taken many hours after the game to even get started having people able to leave.

IF the snow hit before the game, it would have been different... or if it had really hit hard after the game... but during the game meant they couldn't do much about it at the worst possible time to have that many people in one place.


----------



## Lord Vader

Stewart Vernon said:


> I was sorry to hear about Singletary. I still think he will be a good coach (maybe he already was)...


All the sports talk show hosts here in Chicago thought otherwise. They regarded him as a bad coach and a weirdo to boot. Great linebacker when he was with the Bears, yes, but a bad coach.


----------



## sigma1914

Lord Vader said:


> All the sports talk show hosts here in Chicago thought otherwise. They regarded him as a bad coach and *a weirdo to boot. *Great linebacker when he was with the Bears, yes, but a bad coach.


He always seemed a little "off" in interviews & such. Kind of like a crazy uncle. :lol:


----------



## Laxguy

sigma1914 said:


> He always seemed a little "off" in interviews & such. Kind of like a crazy uncle. :lol:


Hah! Pretty good analogy. Run, run, pass, punt. Great formula.....

And now we know the G. Empire is in N. Illinois.... (where I was born).
Howdy, L. Vader!


----------



## zman977

fluffybear said:


> I'm sorry, you buy a ticket to go to a football game in Philadelphia in December you better be prepared for whatever the weather dishes out.
> 
> I don't think this is the first time in the NFL's history, teams have played in this type of forecasted condition.


Just because something has been done in the past does not mean it should be done in the future. Maybe you've never tried to drive home in a blizzard but I can tell you it is quite dangerous. Again, snow is one thing. a blizzard is another. Maybe the league has learned that endangering the lives of fans is not worth it for a game.


----------



## fluffybear

zman977 said:


> Just because something has been done in the past does not mean it should be done in the future. Maybe you've never tried to drive home in a blizzard but I can tell you it is quite dangerous. Again, snow is one thing. a blizzard is another. Maybe the league has learned that endangering the lives of fans is not worth it for a game.


It's the NFL's football and if they don't want to play on Sunday then i guess that is there choice but by the same token, I don't have to like it or agree with it.

As already been suggested, maybe the NFL should think about moving the start of the season up a month and this way they can wind it up by the 1st or 2nd week of December and not have to worry about roofs collapsing, weather travel delays, & blizzards.


----------



## Game Fan

I'm glad they moved it. I have friends coming over tonight and now we have a game to watch. Thank you, Roger Goodell.


----------



## fluffybear

Game Fan said:


> I'm glad they moved it. I have friends coming over tonight and now we have a game to watch. Thank you, Roger Goodell.


While Roger Goodell is busy working on a new contract, he can toss something in that would allow for at least one primetime game every night of the week.


----------



## fluffybear

Regardless of the outcome of tonights game, I am just hoping the Eagles win next Sunday otherwise we will probably see another thread about how the Eagles were screwed because of little rest they had between games..


----------



## n3ntj

Extreme weather? They could have and should have played the game.


----------



## djlong

You shouldn't have to choose between being safe, seeing a football game or sacrificing $100/ticket for not showing up in a blizzard.

Think about the first team bus that slides off a road or, heaven forbid, if the Dome in Minneapolis had collapsed while a game were going on..


----------



## fluffybear

djlong said:


> You shouldn't have to choose between being safe, seeing a football game or sacrificing $100/ticket for not showing up in a blizzard.
> 
> Think about the first team bus that slides off a road or, heaven forbid, if the Dome in Minneapolis had collapsed while a game were going on..


If the Saints-Falcons game weren't scheduled for Monday evening, I suspect the wussies from the NFL would have postponed that game with all that snow we got here in Atlanta


----------



## zimm7778

I really can't believe this is such a polarizing issue. It was decided for SAFETY issues of the FANS the game be postponed. It was not postponed because of fear for a little bit of snow, the temperature fell to under 30 degrees, or there was fog in the area! I am really sorry some of you had to find something else to watch/do Sunday night because the game wasn't on but seeing as how you are all still posting, it appears everyone survived it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I can almost guarantee that any of the people complaining about the "wuss" factor in cancelling the game... if any of those people were caught in a snowstorm, stranded and couldn't drive their car... and were nowhere near their home... they'd be complaining. Where's my free ride home? Where's my free room + board since I can't go home? Where's my refund for dealing with this?

Guaranteed there would have been lots of complaints if the game hadn't been cancelled and the elements combined to trap 50000 people in the stadium overnight.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Eagles workers leave pile of snow in governor's seat


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Mark Holtz said:


> Eagles workers leave pile of snow in governor's seat


I saw that on TV... and noted that the governor didn't sit in that seat. He in fact, sat in another adjacent seat for which he didn't have a ticket.

So he couldn't even muster up enough to clear out 1 seat... but he thought it was "wussy" to cancel the game during the blizzard?

And he probably could have been ejected from the game for sitting in the wrong seat


----------

